# Holding AUD: Missed the boat?



## Ariyahn2011 (17 February 2015)

Hey guys, just wondering whats the general opinions on holding Australian $? I have held quite a large amount in a term deposit but I am starting to worry if the AU goes down to 0.60/US. I also didn't want to put everything into say equities because I already have 35% of my portfolio in equities. 
Any opinions and suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rimtas (17 February 2015)

So what is wrong if it goes to 0,6 or lower? If you pay your bills and get salary in AUD, its relationship with other currencies is not important(unless you want to go overseas)


----------

